# Columbia River Decoys



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think I am going with theses as decoys, anyone ever use these...

I was thinking a dozen mallard, and 6 feeders...

http://www.columbiariverdecoys.com/decoyspricing.html


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would never pay that much money for duck decoys. Hell, they just fall in my old blocks with no paint left on them...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is what I was thinking. Just get some GHG.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I agree, they don't seem that great for the price the are asking.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Is that a spoof or are they for real?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

They dont look like there worth $500 a doz to this guy, Thats crazy


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow I am pretty sure the GHG HOT BUY decoys look better then that...25$ a dozen!!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You won't catch me spending that kind of money on those. I will have to get some of those GHG's. Thanks for pointing those out. Planning on getting my 6 yr. old son out duck hunting this fall. Haven't been out for a few years myself.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

That price is insane. Would anyone actually be stupid enough pay even half that for a dozen decoys? This stuff is just out of control.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Ducks don't care that much on how a decoy looks, I believe you could kill plenty of birds with unpainted black decoys. Duck hunting is 90% location IMO.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Forget about them! You can buy dozens of other decoys, GHG or G&H for the price of 1 dozen of these things. WAY OVER PRICED!!!!!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

You can't beat American made Hand Carved, hand painted decoys. I would buy some if I duck hunted more than goose hunted. Its just like owning DSD's


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

They must be hand carved out of gold for that price, I wonder how they make them float.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you get a girl with that...for that kind of money?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

You should get not just a Girl for that price, you should get a dam good looking girl for that kind of money.


----------

